# 240L Tank



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

*240L Nature Tank*

Hi,

I'm new here and it's my first post in the forum.
I would like to expose It for your consideration. I hope you enjoy it.

Last layout:









New Layout:









I did not remove the accessories at Photographic session because i'm still working on it to make a few adjustments.

Please comment...

Best regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 21, 2004)

Good looking tank!! I think I liked the first layout a little better, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

the 2nd layout is young i guess..but i think it'll fill out quite nicely later.. i would move the lotus you have to the sides at least.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

ranmasatome said:


> the 2nd layout is young i guess..but i think it'll fill out quite nicely later.. i would move the lotus you have to the sides at least.


Hi,

You're right, this tank have two weeks growing after redid the layout.
Now i'm waiting for the plants take a few space in layout to make a few adjustments.

Thanks for the replys.

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Some updates of my tank...



*«Click to enlarge»*

I hope you enjoy it!

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Very nice. I usually prefer black backgrounds but here the blue fits very well.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Update 24.10.2005


*«Click to enlarge»*

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

Impressive! I really like your driftwood; nice layout


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

what plant are in the front?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's a lovely aquarium Filipe! I would love to have that in my house.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for the replys  


Rek said:


> what plant are in the front?


It's Heteranthera zosterifolia 

Update 08.11.2005





*«Click to enlarge»*

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Since my last update, I had a trimming nightmare and a big problem with the scissors :shock: 









After 20 days the nightmare finished, finally the green came back to shine...
The plants had become stronger and compact giving another beauty to the aquarium.



I hope you enjoy it!

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

You're getting close Filipe. Just need a few more trimming cycles to get those plants where you want them. However, may I suggest moving the Cryptocoryne from being placed so centrally in the aquascape? It almost divides the layout into two halves.

Keep up the good work,

Carlos


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Is that background permanent? If not I would suggest changing it to black.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The problem with a black background is that it would weaken the impression of his very dark brown driftwood. In this case, it would be best to use lighter colored backgrounds to bring out the plants and driftwood to best effect.

Carlos


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Carlos,


tsunami said:


> You're getting close Filipe. Just need a few more trimming cycles to get those plants where you want them. However, may I suggest moving the Cryptocoryne from being placed so centrally in the aquascape? It almost divides the layout into two halves.
> 
> Keep up the good work,
> 
> Carlos


The cryptocoryne seems to be better in the corners, i put it centrally because it's the focal point, contrast between the green and it makes to deviate the look to the driftwood.



JaySilverman said:


> Is that background permanent? If not I would suggest changing it to black.


Yes is permanent, I would like to change it probably a white one... maybe!



tsunami said:


> The problem with a black background is that it would weaken the impression of his very dark brown driftwood. In this case, it would be best to use lighter colored backgrounds to bring out the plants and driftwood to best effect.
> 
> Carlos


There is a problem, I can't get enough space on the back of aquarium, I think the white background fits better and bring more contrast between the green of the plants and the brown of driftwood.

What you think?

Tomorrow (Monday, 26 December) I will remove all the plants and start a different project, new substrat, rocks and a few plants.

*New thread is coming with step by step photos.*

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## javoski (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi, Filipe.
The topic is a little bit older ... hope someone is still around 

I guess the main plant is eusterallis stellata, isn´t it?

And does someone know what beautiful crypto is that? Wendtii Green?


----------



## dharris (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Filipe, 

You might try trimming different, simply "top" the plants and do not uproot them the stumps.

The stumps will brach a great deal and fill in very densely.

A nice pair of curved scissors will make the trimming very easy.
Something should be done about the Crypts.

You can do a few things, not just move the plant, but make a longer plant group. It could be a curved shape, round, a planted "street" etc. Spread it out and think about what you think would look best there with that in mind.

The small twigs look nice, the trimming method I suggested will accent these and provide a nicer complement than replanting only the tops, not to mention: it's easier.

I do not top much myself, I prefer to replant only the tops and discard the rooted stumps. But in this case, it should work well for you and your goal.

You could also use L cuba, it's a very nice plant that is red/yellow and is easy to grow. It'll fill in somewhat like the Eustralis. 

The background: ugh!

You have __two colors__! One blue and then the overflow is Black!
Yuck!

I like the Blue color here personally, if you could place some thin blue colored acrylic over the overflow, then it would be uniform in color.

Some thin pieces of acrylic, glued together than would sit on the over walls would be a simple and easy alternative.

Likewise, you can add white acrylic, thin sheets to the existing tank with no modifications.

Just get them cut to size and insert. You can use clips for the top edge and stuff the bottom edge directly into the gravel to hold in place.

Do the same for the over flow.

The best solution I think for the background color issue.
If you had a set of white, blue, and black, then you could do about anything you wanted.

The rest of you folks: think about that.
Cheap and easy to add.

But what do I know.....

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Tom,

Thanks for your comments, this topic is a bit older and the tank no longer exists.

I changed all the layout... check this out Across the river aka 240L

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------

